# Essential Depot Customer service problems



## ca_soap (Apr 20, 2016)

Has anyone else ever had issues in dealing with Essential Depot and if so did you have issues getting in contact with customer service? 

We have been reluctant to use them for essential oils/fragrance oils for some time but opted to give them another try.  We received the package but had some pretty serious leakage issues during shipping.  We have called multiple times and sent email along with detailed pictures of the package and issue and have yet to hear anything back from them and still can't contact them by phone.  

Was just curious is this is unusual for them or if it is a common issue


----------



## RobertBarnett (Apr 20, 2016)

*Essential Depot Customer Service*

The one time that I hard a leaking container I e-mailed them and they overnighted a replacement to me. I have heard rumors that they are being sued for selling poor quality for fake EOs. I don't know if they still are or not. I just bought $600 is supplies from them and I am still happy with them.

Robert


----------



## ca_soap (Apr 23, 2016)

We finally got a response from their customer service and they have made the situation right.  We had submitted a weight of the still sealed container along with pictures and suggestions on how to pack containers to help prevent leaks as we experienced.  They gave us a small refund to cover the lost product.  I am still disappointed that it took them as long as it did to respond and that they seemed so unreachable and that they never acknowledged how long it took to respond.  The product which is Tea Tree EO and was in a 1 kilo (2.2lb size) seems to be of good quality.  For now I believe I will stick with only ordering my lye from them as they have fabulous lye and I've never had a shipping issue with it.


----------

